
Google’s self-driving car unit spins out as Waymo - BreakoutList
https://techcrunch.com/2016/12/13/googles-self-driving-car-unit-spins-out-as-waymo/
======
BreakoutList
> “We’re now an independent company within the Alphabet umbrella,” Waymo CEO
> Jon Krafcik told an audience at a press event in California today. Krafcik
> also noted that they had the first fully driverless ride on public roads in
> Austin last year, using a car with no steering wheels and no pedals in
> “everyday traffic” on real city streets.

